# Rosalyn Randall DVM



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

My dear friend and colleague met her Rainbow Bridge on 5/23/12. Her Maine service was yesterday and I am just so sad at the moment. Dr Rosalyn Randall DVM passed away in May. I worked with her for almost 20'years. She taught me so much. I never saw her have a grumpy day....


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm sorry for the loss of your friend and mentor. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. May she rest in peace--she sounds like a really special friend.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I'm so sorry....


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

It totally stinks . She was one of those people who always greeted each daywith happiness.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Everyone on this forum would have loved her as their vet!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry Janice. Prayers for all who loved her. She sounds like a most special lady.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss. She sounds like an amazing woman


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your friend. I know all too well the heartache. Hugs to you, and you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rosalyn*

May Rosalyn rest in peace.
I am so VERY SORRY for your loss!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your friend, I know she is missed by all who knew and loved her.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Condolences on the loss of your dear friend. Sometimes, life just isn't fair. I'll bet she was delightedly greeted by her and her clients angel pets.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

So sorry for your loss and heartache. Prayers and thoughts for you during this sad time.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I am so sorry for your pain. I think the hardest thing in life for me has been to accept the loss of some of the most special people in my life. It's even worse when you are left with the feeling that they weren't done yet, had so much still to offer. Your friend Rosalyn sounds like she was one of those very special people. You were truly blessed to have her in your life.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

She had a knack for dealing with the most difficult clients and pets. I was reminiscing with a client today about the time she told a GSD's owner that when he was biting, they were just "love bites". So I go in to examine the dog and shock of shocks, he wanted a piece of me. And his owner responded, "Oh, Dr Randall says those are love bites.". Suffice it to say, I did not feel the love....


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Sally's Mom said:


> She had a knack for dealing with the most difficult clients and pets. I was reminiscing with a client today about the time she told a GSD's owner that when he was biting, they were just "love bites". So I go in to examine the dog and shock of shocks, he wanted a piece of me. And his owner responded, "Oh, Dr Randall says those are love bites.". Suffice it to say, I did not feel the love....


As long as you have these memories of her, she will always be a part of you.... The Sinatra song "THey can't take that away from me" always makes me cry for that reason... Hold on to your memories.


----------



## maggsd (Mar 20, 2012)

please accept my sincere condolences for the sad loss of such a dear friend. xxx


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

So sad to hear of your friend's passing. My thoughts go out to you. Wish I could of met her, it sounds like she was a wonderful person.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for the loss of your friend and colleague. It is a great honor you had an opportunity in your life to meet such a wonderful person and to call her your dear friend.


----------

